# aving a baby in Germany - where to start?



## rollandjethier (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello. I'm on Family Reunion permit with my husband. He has a Blue Card and we both live in Berlin together for less than a year. We both have TK insurance - public compulsory health insurance.

We decided to have a baby in Germany but no luck so far. We decided to go to a doctor. Should we go to a Frauenarztpraxis or Praxis für Fertilität? We're not sure where to start and how is the process.

How about the insurance? If you go to a doctor/clinic who only covers private insurance, then with out public TK insurance, they will not accept us or they will accept but charge for it?

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

rollandjethier said:


> Hello. I'm on Family Reunion permit with my husband. He has a Blue Card and we both live in Berlin together for less than a year. We both have TK insurance - public compulsory health insurance.
> 
> We decided to have a baby in Germany but no luck so far. We decided to go to a doctor. Should we go to a Frauenarztpraxis or Praxis für Fertilität? We're not sure where to start and how is the process.
> 
> ...


I'd start out with your regular gynecologist, they know you and will be able to advise and maybe refer you to someone else if needed.

You'll have to talk to the individual private practice but as far as I know, they'll accept you and charge you for consultations and treatment. Make sure you are aware of what kind of costs are involved, this can get expensive fast!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you have a regular doctor, ask for referrals, and always check the insurance coverage when making appointments so that you know you won't be paying a bill.


----------

